#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Lieve dame

## rachid35

Salamoalaikom en bedankt voor het openen van mijn bericht. Ik zoek een eerlijke lieve vrouw die samen met mij de belangrijke stap naar het huwelijk wil maken. Ik zou willen dat deze dame vanaf 25 jaar is. Ben zelf een 39 jarige man zie er netjes en verzorgd uit en woon en werk in Rotterdam. Zou je me beter willen leren kennen pm mij dan,dan kunnen we verder kennis maken met elkaar.

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## leilah24

Je bent 39 en zoekt een dame van 40 tot 45 jaar. Is dit geen tikfout?

----------


## Cocochanel75

Gir in shaa Allah. Ik sta open voor een gesprek. Geen idee hoe het hier werkt. Hoe kun priv chatten?

----------


## rachid35

Slamoalaikom kun je me een priv bericht sturen

----------


## rachid35

Up up up

----------


## Cocochanel75

Wat wordt er bedoeld met up up up?

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## mademoiselle.

Hoi, je kan me een pm berichtje sturen. Sta er voor open om jou te leren kennen. Gr

----------


## SaYat

Salam aleykom , ben je getrouwd geweest en heb je kinderen? 
Is geen oordeel, ben alleen nieuwsgierig. Iedereen verdient een tweede kans vind ik. Wasalaam aleykom.

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## SaYat

Salam aleykom

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------


## rachid35

Up up

----------

